# Paint for wood *safe for fish



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know any “safe” (meaning it won't toxicant my fishes) paint that I can paint on wood, and then put them in my fish tank?

JC


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on what you are using it for. Many have used Krylon fusion for their intake tubes and such, but if you have fish that like to eat off the wood (shrimp, otos, plecos, SAE's), they might end up eating the paint.


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I do have some shrimps (corries and neon tetras), so are there any alternatives?


----------

